# atwood saugeyes



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

are the saugeyes hitttin at the spillway at atwwod now? worththe drive from akron?


----------



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

no saugeye bite


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

to be honest there is never much of a saugeye bite at the spillway............one here and one there.............what happens is most times someone catches ONE FISH and the story gets blown out of proportion and then theres a crowd down there for a week or two after they hear about the fish "biting"............ive never seen much to be all that excited about come out of atwood spillway.............usually out of 10 guys you might see one pike or one saugeye in many hours of fishing time..........but thats just my opinion im sure other guys can tell you about lots of fish being caught !!


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

So they dont stack up in spillway when run up the river to spawn in the winter like they do at other reseviors?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

It all depends on when you fish down there, and some years are better than others. I usually don't try down there till after the first of the year. And though some reports are blown out of proportion there can be good fishing down there. however if i had a better choice of somewhere to go i would recommend going there before Atwood. You can find some pike in there in February and early March but like I said above if there is an alternative try it first. I use jig and minnow for the eyes or a husky jerk. Then for pike i try a large shiner or creek chub under a float. good luck and if ya do any good take pics and let us see...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> So they dont stack up in spillway when run up the river to spawn in the winter like they do at other reseviors?


i wouldnt say that they "stack up"..............theres a few caught there from time to time..........the most that ive ever seen taken out at one time was 4 by one guy in about 2 hours but they were pretty small (15-17 inchers). 

i will send you a PM with a little "tip" here in a minute !!!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Theres been days i catch 30 to 40 lil 8 to 11 inchers... i have caught 3, 22inchers and 1, 23 incher in one day in about in a hour down there 2 yrs ago. one was completely black.. dunno if that was from laying on the bottom or what. very odd. i started shying away after a couple skunks. i guess it might have been luck.. talked to a guy yesterday and saw his pictures from 2 yrs ago at a certain time of year.. there are some giiiiants in there i was shocked they were 8 pounders eaasy. just gotta be there at the right time and be patient. So when that time comes im gonna give it a shot. just hard when the maumee river bite is on and other inland lakes catch my eye.. dont know if their in there in any big numbers and some yrs are better than others. fishing pressure has a lot to do with it.. but i would wait about another 2 months to go down there


----------



## the angler (Oct 13, 2007)

ive been down there a few times i caught one white bass and a few little bass a couple crappies , never been there for saugeye but the water isnt very deep ?? and the spillway isnt very wide seems like a pain trying to fish ??? i dont know though im a newb for sure ...ive always loved fishing but mostly just bobber fished for whatever would bite ,,trying new things this year


----------

